# Cool Video from Burke Mountain Bike Park



## WoodCore (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like it was shot on the new Jester trail.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 18, 2011)

Boy, looks gorgeous up there. I bet the next few weeks will be great before they close on Halloween.


----------

